# Diesel Unlimited d.7 Cigar Review - a solid smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This cigar's size makes it look like a club; however, the construction is solid and burn is good. The initial flavors include a spicy oak and leat...

Read the full review here: Diesel Unlimited d.7 Cigar Review - a solid smoke


----------

